# Natural Nail Growth Treatment



## Chris Elias28 (Sep 22, 2011)

Sponsored Content 

Congrats ladies!  Here is our randomized list, per Random.org. #1-15 are our winners and will be trying out the new Keratin Treatment and Reviewing it for MakeupTalk! 
I'll be sending you PM's on the details.  Looking forward to hearing about your experience. -Chris 

*There were 19 items in your list. Here they are in random order:*


*kammi* 
*Sharifa73*

*ox0xbarbiex0xo*

*AshesCrawford*

*MandyMayhem*

*Mitten1031*

*Carmen51105*

*Zadidoll*

*Gaby Ramos*

*Sandy Cherry*

*Nevaeh*

*Stephanie Del Duca*

*TarriaM*

*Dulce Garza*

*13bluestar97*

Marilu Isais
Slinkycats
Pandy1021
Pammy0011
Timestamp: 2011-10-03 19:18:29 UTC

Hi Everyone! 
[SIZE=14pt]Trind[/SIZE][SIZE=14pt] has recently released a new *Keratin* based nail care system aimed at repairing the most problematic nails- nails that have been buried beneath artificial nails. The Trind Keratin Nail Treatment System is completely *Free of Formaldehyde. *Trind now uses Keratin- a natural protein necessary for strong skin, hair and nails- to repair damaged nails.  The omission of chemicals from this nail repair system means that the system will take a longer time to take effect, however it is much better for sensitive nails.  Trind reports that most people see results in 5-6 weeks.  Some saw positive changes in just 2 weeks.  [/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]The Keratin System relies on the same tested method of application as seen in the Moist &amp; Shiny and Perfect Cuticle &amp; Nail System.  To promote proper nail growth and achieve the Trind results it is very important to use a nail polish remover WITHOUT acetone.  Acetone nail polish removers are too harsh on all nails and will only further damage weak nail beds.  [/SIZE]





[SIZE=14pt]If you use nail polish and nail remover frequently, then Makeuptalk strongly recommends that you visit your local beauty supply store or [/SIZE][SIZE=14pt]Trind[/SIZE][SIZE=14pt] and pick up an acetone free remover.  [/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]We are very excited for this new line and the movement toward a natural method of repair for damaged nails.  If you are interested in learning about Keratinâ€™s role in repairing nails check out Trindâ€™s Education Center on [/SIZE][SIZE=14pt]Keratin[/SIZE][SIZE=14pt].  [/SIZE]

Are you interested in trying this natural, more gentle way of regrowing &amp; strengthening nails????  We want to hear your opinion! 
Trind is offering to provide the new Keratin Treatment to 15 MakeupTalk Members!  If you are interested in receiving this treatment for free and doing a review on it for the community, then (1) Like Trind on Facebook  (2) Provide a Reply Post to this thread to let us know you are interested! 
We will randomly draw 15 members to have Trind send the product to.

Rules &amp; Regulations:


Dates: 9/22-9/29 
Open to all members
MakeupTalk will use Random.org to randomly select 15 members
Trind will ship the product
By entering, you agree to provide our community with a review on this product in the Review Section
Nail remover not included

Lets go- or should I say- lets grow!

-Chris


----------



## zadidoll (Sep 22, 2011)

I would love to try it. The bottles look very interesting to begin with and considering I've always had weak nails I'm always on the look out for products to help my nails. So sign me up please!  /emoticons/[email protected]2x.png 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## 13Bluestar97 (Sep 23, 2011)

Sounda interesting! I think I know how this works because we did a thing on keratin in biochemistry hehe

I'd try that!


----------



## AshesCrawford (Sep 23, 2011)

I am very interested in trying this. I tried the last Trind products, but they had formaldehyde in them. I would love to try this so I can compare and because my nails are very week. I really want to grow them


----------



## Sandy Cherry (Sep 23, 2011)

Hi, I'd love to try this!


----------



## Sharifa73 (Sep 23, 2011)

I would be interested in trying this!


----------



## Nevaeh (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm interested in trying the Trind treatment and giving review on the product.


----------



## ox0xbarbiex0xo (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm interested!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kammi (Sep 27, 2011)

Ooh, I wanna try those too!


----------



## TarriaM (Sep 27, 2011)

I would deff. try it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Carmen51105 (Sep 27, 2011)

I would love to try these on my nails, I need something to strengthen and help growth.  I would like to review the product for you.

Thank you, 

Camen51105


----------



## mitten1031 (Sep 27, 2011)

I would love to try this. I'm a nail technician and I'm always looking for newer and better products for my clients.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Gaby Ramos (Sep 27, 2011)

I would love to try this, I used to get gel overlay on my natural nails and about 2 months ago I stopped and my nails are still in the recovery phase. They are pretty weak and if they get long they chip easily.  Would this work on toes as well?  Would definitely review on my blog, fb page and magazine


----------



## Slinkycats (Sep 27, 2011)

Hi! I would love to try this product. My nails are very small, nicely shaped but they always split. I can only grow my nails long on my left hand as I need to keep my nails on my right hand super short for playing the guitar. I would like all my nails to be stronger. Please enter me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thanks!


----------



## Dulce Garza (Sep 27, 2011)

My nails are always super weak. I would love to try out this product.


----------



## SassyAuburn (Sep 27, 2011)

Going through a breaking/tearing situation right now. In fact, I just wrote a blog post about it AND mentioned Trind's name. I'd love to give this system a try especially as a follow up to the post!


----------



## Marilu Isais (Sep 28, 2011)

i will love to try this product, since i am the kind of girl with long  natural nails ..


----------



## MandyMayhem (Sep 28, 2011)

I would love to try it out!


----------



## pammy0011 (Sep 29, 2011)

wow I those products looks great.I love nail polish and so I paint my nails about 4-5 times a week and my nails are so thin and brittle I just want them to look as beautiful abd vibrant as they can be so that's why i paint then so much but i think the nail polish really helps to make them stronger.


----------



## pandy1021 (Sep 30, 2011)

The products looks helpful. I would recommend this to most of my friends who have nail problems. This might be the answer to their problems for a long time. Well, as for my wife, she had no problems on her nails but  would recommend this as well to her for her to have something in mind in case she faces a nail problem.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 26, 2011)

Got mine today, thank you. I'll be starting treatment tomorrow as I want to document my nails with photos. I do love the bottles, very cute! My nails look horrible right now, lol, and to think tomorrow you guys get to see how terrible without polish! LOL


----------

